# Gaboon vipers



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

My bf's uncle has just bought a pair of gaboon vipers, they're such beautiful snakes :flrt:

I must ask him to take some pics of them to show me when he comes to Lincolnshire next


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

hopefully there will be plenty at houten next week


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Aren't they just?!
They don't move much though:lol2: When I did work experience at a reptile shop the one they had moved once in 2 weeks:lol2:


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

He'd been after a pair for ages so he's really chuffed :2thumb:

It's a breeding pair so i will look forward to seeing any hatchling pics


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

They move when it's dark, when no one is around or when you're not looking. Ambush predators at their sneakiest:flrt:


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

I was at Milwaukee Zoo last week and they had a couple in with some Rhino Vipers. Both species are absolutely stunning. Such pretty patterns.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

gaboons are stunning snakes


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

love gaboons, can't wait for pics!: victory:


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

I love gaboons! In my top 3 snakes, along with emerald tree boas and Madagascan tree boas.:mf_dribble:JUST STUNNING!


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

TURINS BANE said:


> I love gaboons! In my top 3 snakes, along with emerald tree boas and Madagascan tree boas.:mf_dribble:JUST STUNNING!


 yes! someone agrees on madagascan's


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*



STReptiles said:


> yes! someone agrees on madagascan's


 
Yes they are fantastic. Probably my all time fave actually. The head is amazing..Like some kind of pit viper. I would love to breed them but so unpredictable..Have you? : victory:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

TURINS BANE said:


> Yes they are fantastic. Probably my all time fave actually. The head is amazing..Like some kind of pit viper. I would love to breed them but so unpredictable..Have you? : victory:


nah i dont own one (yet), you?


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

I am the biggest fan of gabbies, here is a couple of pics of my baby.

Enjoy.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Scales and Fangs said:


> I am the biggest fan of gabbies, here is a couple of pics of my baby.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> ...


 nice! whats the temperement like?


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

STReptiles said:


> nah i dont own one (yet), you?


 
I have a single female at the mo. Had a trio once though I love the green phase.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

STReptiles said:


> nice! whats the temperement like?


When you get it out, it's as good as gold but when it's time to go back, it's a different story, gets very aggy, hissy and launches about.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

A green phase gabby?!


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Scales and Fangs said:


> I am the biggest fan of gabbies, here is a couple of pics of my baby.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning :mf_dribble:


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

Marcia said:


> It's a breeding pair so i will look forward to seeing any hatchling pics


A true breeding pair or just a pair he hopes to breed?


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

I think it's a true breeding pair although don't hold me to that


----------

